# I'm in the mood.



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I have some extra stuff lying around and it's high time I came up with a world class boom.
I am currently crafting a bomb that is likely to redefine the genre.
So insensate that when it is spoken of, children will cry and kittens will explode. 
Just kidding.
It's gonna be sweet. And heavy. And loaded. Spilling over with goodness.
I have my target and have done my homework. 
I think I can make this thing work pretty well.
I'm not going to say who the target is, but it's probably Vinnie. Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's Vinnie. That sounds about right.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

do you ever sleep


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Awe, I have a headache! :r Vinnie sounds like the person to help you out though! :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm scared to see what this will look like. :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> I have some extra stuff lying around and it's high time I came up with a world class boom.
> I am currently crafting a bomb that is likely to redefine the genre.
> So insensate that when it is spoken of, children will cry and kittens will explode.
> Just kidding.
> ...


If you're pretty sure it's Vinnie, first send it to me and I'll confirm whether or not you're right..... :r :r :r

Can't wait to see this mombo land! Ohhhhhhh yeah!! Go Scott! :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Bax said:


> I'm scared to see what this will look like. :tu


I've made a conscious decision to take this on with a very high level of attention to detail.
It should be both beautiful and personal. I haven't been really feeling the bombs as of late, and rather than flinging stuff around all willy nilly, I'm going to approach this in a fashion not unlike the way I approach my projects.
It should be stellar. I'm crossing my fingers. I hope I can pull this off.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Kill 'em all and let God sort 'em out!


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

This ought to be good. :tu


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Kick his ass Seabass! :r


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Loadin 'em up on the Enola Gay and heading to Hiroshima.



*BOOMSHAKALAKA!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

any hints on the target?


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont know who Vinnie is, but I will send flowers to his funeral!!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

This is going to get ugly, fast. Yikes. :al


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

BamaDoc77 said:


> any hints on the target?


Hmmmm. Well, I can go so far as saying his name is Vinnie, but that's all I can really say. Maybe I can toss out one more carefully veiled hint.
His username at Club Stogie is "massphatness". He was born in 1965 and he likes golf and hookers.
Does that help?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

shilala said:


> Hmmmm. Well, I can go so far as saying his name is Vinnie, but that's all I can really say. Maybe I can toss out one more carefully veiled hint.
> His username at Club Stogie is "massphatness". He was born in 1965 and *he likes golf and hookers*.
> Does that help?


If you hadn't put his member name it still wouldn't have narrowed it down by much.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Have had And Love every Dam Bit or IT!!!!!









:tu:tu SCOTT


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Hell! He's got that itch again. Go getum! :gn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Today I'm going to slink out and get some lumber to build a table and shelves for the back porch smoking/dining room.
I will be gathering some necessary ordinace while I'm on my run.
That's provided I feel up to it. My ass is a bit draggy this morning.


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

wow.... I hope that someday I can be like Scott, and bomb 20 peolple every day... and not run out of smokes :ss


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Rhut rho, more...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I was able to find exactly what I needed, ordinance-wise.
I have a few more things to gather up and it should be done.
I still have a couple days to gather stuff, and so far, everything I've gathered has just made this thing that much cooler.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Ummmmmmm ... I'm really hoping this is just Shilala being silly and not Shilala being Shilala.


(Who dished on the hookers?)


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Ummmmmmm ... I'm really hoping this is just Shilala being silly and not Shilala being Shilala.
> 
> (Who dished on the hookers?)


He PMed me a while ago. I think it is Shilala being Shilala. Go get 'em, Scott! Whoever you are, beware :mn!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Ummmmmmm ... I'm really hoping this is just Shilala being silly and not Shilala being Shilala.
> 
> (Who dished on the hookers?)


I was hoping the same thing. Doesn't look good though.
No sense in you hanging on to false hope.
I think the word best used when describing this bomb is "elephantine".
You may want to look into some of those adult diapers. Or if you're already wearing one, double up.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Yikes.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

hotreds said:


> Kill 'em all and let God sort 'em out!


Affirmative :tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

shilala said:


> children will cry and kittens will explode.


A bomb to make children cry and kittens explode is really disturbing. You have peaked my interest and I would like to see where this one lands. :mn


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

shilala said:


> I was hoping the same thing. Doesn't look good though.
> No sense in you hanging on to false hope.
> I think the word best used when describing this bomb is "elephantine".
> You may want to look into some of those adult diapers. Or if you're already wearing one, double up.


Uh oh Vin...You're in deep doo-doo!
Sounds like it's comin' down on you like a 20 ton press!:mn

Can't wait to see the damage Scott!:tu


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

*A Well Thought Out BOMB by Shilala=A New Parking Lot!*

Too bad Vinnie and the surrounding area will no longer exist, at least a new play ground can be built once the radiation is cleaned up in a few centuries.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here she is.
Approximately 22 pounds of Big Vinnie McLovin.
Hey Vin, remember to lift with your legs and not your back.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Dude, you are soooooooo f...ed.


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you're going to be able to see this hit from the moon! :tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

shilala said:


> Here she is.
> Approximately 22 pounds of Big Vinnie McLovin.
> Hey Vin, remember to lift with your legs and not your back.


"THIS SIDE UP" That is interesting....HMMMMMMM


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

BamBam said:


> "THIS SIDE UP" That is interesting....HMMMMMMM


That's just so all the juice doesn't leak out of the apple pie I baked for him.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

You know, there's just not a lot to say at this point.

Shilala is as Shilala does.

But I have a resiliency of spirit.

Bomb me til I'm good and dead.

Then for good measure, bomb me some more.

Leave not a shred of me intact.

For should the day come when I rise again,

Woe to those who stood and delighted at the folly of this.

I am but a man.

And as a man, I possess the darkest traits of men:

Guile
Duplicity
Cunning
Anger
Lust
Rage
Villainy
Greed
*VENGEANCE*


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

22 lbs :r:gn. Nice knowing you Vin! :gn:mn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> You know, there's just not a lot to say at this point.
> 
> Shilala is as Shilala does.
> 
> ...


In response to your most eloquent speech, I'd like to quote the legendary and most poignant storyteller/songwriter C.W. McCall...

_"Pig Pen, this here is Rubber Duck, and I'm about to put the hammer down."_

:fu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> In response to your most eloquent speech, I'd like to quote the legendary and most poignant storyteller/songwriter C.W. McCall...
> 
> _"Pig Pen, this here is Rubber Duck, and I'm about to put the hammer down."_
> 
> :fu


I'm rubber, you're glue. What bounces off me, sticks to you.:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

:r


massphatness said:


> I'm rubber, you're glue. What bounces off me, sticks to you.:ss


You gotta admit, that was some big funny right there.  
I heard that song on the radio today. Laughed my ass off.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I fear we're about to hurt ourselves ...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I fear we're about to hurt ourselves ...


This is gonna be some big fun. That's all. Good clean heterosexual male bonding fun. :tu
I'm gonna have UPS pick up your box tomorrow, so it won't be long.
You're gonna love it.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> You're gonna love it.


I doubt that not one iota.

But if this is going to be good clean heterosexual fun, why did you PM me about stocking up on the KY jelly?


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I doubt that not one iota.
> 
> But if this is going to be good clean heterosexual fun, why did you PM me about stocking up on the KY jelly?


:r makes good lube for nubs. You deserve everything Scott throws at you Vin.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Thar she blows!!!
1Z2Y49X60394310947


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

You boys just can not play nice, can you? :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> You boys just can not play nice, can you? :r


It's Vinnie's fault. He started it.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> It's Vinnie's fault. He started it.


Did not!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Did not!


Did So!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> Did So!!!


 :r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh, Vincente...
1Z 2Y4 9X6 0 3 9431 094 7
04/16/2008 5: 26 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY 
I think i just peed a little.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Oddly enough, my schedule has allowed me to work from home today.

There's a hazardous materials team setting up some sort of perimeter in my neighborhood -- is that related to the pkg?


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Oddly enough, my schedule has allowed me to work from home today.
> 
> There's a hazardous materials team setting up some sort of perimeter in my neighborhood -- is that related to the pkg?


I hope it's a ten block radius!!! Or there in deep :BS!!!!

I can't wait to see this!!!
:tu:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Oddly enough, my schedule has allowed me to work from home today.
> 
> There's a hazardous materials team setting up some sort of perimeter in my neighborhood -- is that related to the pkg?


Nope. Those guys aren't Hazmat, they're just getting ready for the elephant. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Back when I was a college lad studying at Universitas Bostoniesis, I took a class called War Theory or something like that. We spent a lot of time on the concept of MAD: mutually assured destruction. The thought being neither the US nor the Soviets would launch a nuclear first strike knowing the other side would immediately respond in kind wiping out most of humanity in the process.

Neither side was supposed to launch, Shilala -- NEITHER SIDE WAS SUPPOSED TO LAUNCH!

*DU BOIS,
PA, US **04/16/2008 **6:01 A.M. **OUT FOR DELIVERY*

Good Lord, what have we done!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Back when I was a college lad studying at Universitas Bostoniesis, I took a class called War Theory or something like that. We spent a lot of time on the concept of MAD: mutually assured destruction. The thought being neither the US nor the Soviets would launch a nuclear first strike knowing the other side would immediately respond in kind wiping out most of humanity in the process.
> 
> Neither side was supposed to launch, Shilala -- NEITHER SIDE WAS SUPPOSED TO LAUNCH!
> 
> ...


:r :r :r
Strap on your headgear, Brother Vinnie!!!
{insert "Vinnie Headgear Pic" here}

Wish I could stick around and torture you, but I have to go to the doctor.
I hope he's planning lumbar amputation or passive euthanasia, cause I've just about run my course of patience with this whole doctor/back thing.


----------

